# Nvidia GT540M vs AMD Radeon 6630M [Both 1GB DDR3]



## Empirial (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello Friends, 

Which notebook gpu would you suggest for playing games like Gta4, burnout paradise ultimate box on med-high settings?  

Thanks!


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2011)

Wats ur laptop budget?
Where r u gettin from?

GT540M is better than 6630M
Source : Mobile Graphics Cards Benchmark List


----------

